# Se faire violence



## swift

Queridos amigos:

Leyendo un pasaje de _Le Rouge et le Noir_ de Stendhal (Primera parte, capítulo IX), me topé con una frase que me parece interesante comentar.

Se trata de un episodio archiconocido de la novela. Julien libra un _horrendo combate_ contra sus impulsos de seducción hacia Madame de Rênal. Por fin, en una noche en que ésta se pasea junto con su amiga madame Derville y con Julien, Julien se resuelve a tomar la mano de aquélla en la suya.

A continuación, reproduzco una porción del texto:Dans sa mortelle angoisse, tous les dangers lui eussent semblé préférables. [...] La violence que Julien était obligé de se faire était trop forte pour que sa voix ne fût pas profondément altérée; bientôt la voix de madame de Rênal devint tremblante aussi, mais Julien ne s'en aperçut point.​Como pudieron adivinar por el título de esta discusión, me intriga la frase "*la violence que Julien était obligé de se faire*", ya que -como es sabido- la expresión "*se faire violence*" significa _contener uno sus reacciones espontáneas_. Pero la sintaxis de la frase arriba transcrita plantea un problema en cuanto a la traducción: ¿la fuerza con que Julien debía contenerse? ¿la resistencia que Julien debía imponerse? ¿la violencia que debía infligirse?

¿Qué les parece? ¿Cómo debería verterse esa frase, habida cuenta del contexto?

A la espera de sus interesantes aportes,



J.


----------



## esteban

Hola swift:

Refrenar sus impulsos le costaba tanto a Julien que no lograba evitar que su voz se alterara profundamente.

Seguro que se puede simplificar pero podría ser una posibilidad...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## swift

Hola Esteban:

Gracias por unirte a la discusión. Tu propuesta es excelente, especialmente porque resulta muy natural. Yo no había pensado en "refrenar sus impulsos", pero en efecto traduce perfectamente "se faire violence".

Es interesante señalar que Stendhal emplea mucho las subordinadas de consecuencia: trop... pour que y trop... pour.

Por supuesto, existen otras construcciones. Aguardemos...

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Dentellière

Stendhal:  Qué buena provocación para un sábado a la tarde 

_La violence que Julien était obligé de se faire était trop forte pour que sa voix ne fût pas profondément altérée_; 

La represión que Julien imponía a sus impulsos era tan fuerte que su voz se alteraba profundamente
o
La represión que Julien imponía a sus impulsos era tan fuerte que no podía impedir que su voz se alterara profundamente


----------



## swift

Bienvenida a la fiesta, Dentellière .

Pues yo insisto en que Stendhal emplea varias veces las subordinadas de consecuendia _trop... pour que_ en este texto, y creo que ese detalle no se puede ignorar.

Tus traducciones son excelentes también... ¿Pero qué tal si nos apegamos aún más al texto original?

_La represión que Julien debía imponerse era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no se alterara profundamente.

_¿Qué te parece?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

Hola :

los esfuerzos que Julien se imponía ....


----------



## swift

Hola J-P:

Bienvenido tú también . Me parece curioso que ninguno de ustedes conserve la *obligación*.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Hola J-P:
> 
> Bienvenido tú también . Me parece curioso que ninguno de ustedes conserve la *obligación*.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> J.


Mirá, que cuando *me impongo* algo ....  me cuesta.

Pero tenés razón.

La obligación que tenía Julien de imponerse esfuerzos era ...


----------



## Dentellière

swift said:


> Hola J-P:
> 
> Bienvenido tú también . Me parece curioso que ninguno de ustedes conserve la *obligación*.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> J.



"Tú tampoco la empleas en tu primera propuesta..." 

Esta mezcla de las dos traducciones me parece que respeta más el original, tienes razón :

La represión que Julien debía imponerse era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no se alterara profundamente.[/I]

he ensayado de incluir obligación u estar obligado pero creo que quedaría demasiado ..recargada..


----------



## swift

Dentellière said:


> Tú tampoco la empleas en tu primera propuesta.



Es cierto que no traduje "estaba obligado a"; pero pensé que el verbo _deber_ cubría ese sentido.



> He ensayado de incluir obligación u estar obligado pero creo que quedaría demasiado recargada



Tienes toda la razón. Yo tampoco conservaría "estar obligado", por el mismo motivo que señalas.

Gracias.


J.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Mi particular visión diametralmente opuesta a todo lo dicho hasta ahora. 

En este fragmento de la obra de Stendhal que nos propones, querido Swift,  yo creo que Julien no lucha en absoluto contra sus instintos sino que lucha por atreverse a sacarlos a flote.... hasta que, por fin, lo consigue y coge la mano de Madame de Rènal.


----------



## Dentellière

¿ Julien le toma la mano antes o después del párrafo transcrito ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Después.


----------



## swift

Te estaba esperando, Athos.

Tu visión es también la mía, y no es sino hasta ahora que me percato de que ofrecí un enfoque totalmente opuesto. En efecto, Julien se vale de la hipocresía moral y política para darse su lugar en casa de los Rênal.

La interpretación que brindas es confirmada por otros dos pasajes:L'affreux combat que le devoir livrait à la timidité était trop pénible pour qu'il fût en état de rien observer hors de lui-même.

Julien, indigné de sa lâcheté, se dit : [...] j'exécuterai ce que [...] je me suis promis de faire ce soir, ou je monterai chez moi me brûler la cervelle.​En el episodio que nos ocupa, Julien triunfa sobre Madame de Rênal al lograr que la mano de ésta permanezca en la suya: _on fit un dernier effort pour la lui ôter, mais enfin cette main lui resta_. Ya antes se había señalado que Julien estaba preocupado por lo que iba a intentar, tanto que la conversación se tornaba lánguida.

Muchas gracias por tu apreciación.

Saludos,


J.


*EDIT

*Olvidé mencionar que es precisamente porque considero que Julien luchaba para sacar a flote sus instintos (gracias Athos, lo expresaste mejor que yo ) que me llamó atención lo de "se faire violence". Supongo que Stendhal empleó esa expresión con otro sentido diferente al recogido en el TLFi.


----------



## blink05

Muy interesante hilo. Creo que no queda nada por agregar.

En seis meses estaré en Chile, y podré decirte la traducción conservada en la versión en español .

Saludos.

EDIT: A mi me gusta la palabra "continencia".
Edit2: O "el autocontrol"


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> A mí me gusta la palabra "continencia". O "el autocontrol"



Hola Blink:

Qué bueno que te unieras al festival.

El problema es que "autocontrol", "autodominio" son palabras muy modernas.

Martine me recordó el verbo *violentarse* (bellísimo):



> *5.     * prnl. Dicho de una persona: Vencer su repugnancia a hacer algo.


À plus ,


J.


----------



## blink05

> (...)*era demasiado brutal la violencia que julián
> había de hacerse *para que no se alterase profundamente su
> voz. También se hizo temblorosa la de la señora de Rênal al
> cabo de breves instantes, pero Julián no echó de ver el fenómeno


----------



## swift

Interesante traducción... ¿Dónde la hallaste? A mí me da urticaria el calco "hacerse violencia".


----------



## blink05

La encontré en una versión en internet, en un sitio argentino. No está indicado el traductor.

Es importante señalar que, ya que la muerte de Stendhal ocurrió hace más de 30 años, su obra es de dominio público en muchos países. 

¿Qué posibilidades hay de que en español exista la misma expresión literalmente?

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Ya encontré la fuente. La traducción me parece dudosa. Obsérvese, por ejemplo, esta frase:



> El reloj del castillo  había dejado oír los tres cuartos para las diez [...].
> 
> Fuente: Bibliotecas virtuales.


Y compárese con la original:



> Neuf heures trois quarts venaient de sonner à l'horloge du château [...].


No sé qué pensar...

En lo que toca a "hacerse violencia" no se trata de un calco. Lo siento, me precipité. Es una expresión que se emplea sobre todo para referirse a una lucha interna contra sus impulsos (como decía el apóstol Pablo: amortiguar los miembros de su cuerpo, aporrearlo y conducirlo como esclavo). Pero en el contexto que he ofrecido...


----------



## blink05

Paciencia, encontraremos una traducción más decente.

Por lo pronto, ya se han juntado varias ideas en el thread.

¿Estás haciendo una traducción, o es pour le plaisir?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Otra traducción:



> La violencia que Julián acumulaba era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no estuviera profundamente alterada.


 
Fuente (errata en portada incluída )


----------



## swift

Esa versión me parece mucho más natural, es excelente. Como se ha dicho, Julien libraba una batalla para tomar la mano de madame de Rênal, para dejar de refrenarse.

La _violencia_ alcanzó su clímax cuando:
Après un dernier moment d'attente et d'anxiété, pendant lequel l'excès de l'émotion mettait Julien comme hors de lui, dix heures sonnèrent à l'horloge qui était au-dessus de sa tête.​Lástima que se les corriera la "h".

Gracias por este nuevo aporte, Athos.

Buenas noches,


J.


----------



## blink05

Pero esta versión habla de "violencia". Y la expresión, por mucho que incluya la palabra, no trata en lo absoluto de "violencia" a mi parecer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Estoy de acuerdo con Blink, esta última versión no me parece atinada.

Estoy barajando versiones con palabras como:
- constricción que uno se impone
- señorío sobre sí que uno intenta alcanzar

Pero de momento sin gran (ni satisfactorio) resultado.

Quizá mañana...


----------



## swift

Blink, como de costumbre, tiene razón... ¿Tal vez porque nuestra noción de violencia no es la misma del siglo XIX? No lo creo.

Aunque si entendemos _violencia_ como "acción y efecto de violentarse", quizá podamos admitir la última versión propuesta por Athos.

Yo sigo creyendo que Julien libraba una batalla contra sus impulsos. Hay que recordar, además, que Julien buscaba probarse a sí mismo su poder, y que por otra parte consideraba a madame de Rênal como un enemigo contra el cual debía luchar.

La batalla que nosotros libramos es para resolver la traducción de *être obligé de se faire violence*. Paciencia piojos, que la noche es larga...


______________
*EDIT*

En un principio también pensé en "la vehemencia con que Julien debía contenerse". Pero no me convence...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Quizá nos ayude Santa Teresa de Avila:




> Oh, válgame Dios, por qué términos me andaba Su Majestad disponiendo para el estado en que se quiso servir de mí, que, sin quererlo yo, *me forzó a que me hiciese fuerza*!


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> Quizá nos ayude Santa Teresa de Ávila.



Y si no, Sainte Thérèse de l'Enfant Jésus . ¿No tendrás algún santo conocido por haberse aporreado? ¿San Martín de Porras, tal vez? 

Ya en serio, creo que "forzarse a hacerse fuerza" está bonito. Pero más allá de mi opinión, ¿cómo formularías la frase?


----------



## Dentellière

_era demasiado brutal la violencia que julián
había de hacerse para que no se alterase profundamente su
voz. También se hizo temblorosa la de la señora de Rênal al
cabo de breves instantes, pero Julián no echó de ver el fenómeno_

Retomando el hilo:  Esta traducción no me parece para nada
linda, sobre todo por "_la violencia que Julián había de hacerse_"
y por "_no echó de ver el fenómeno_" . Creo que aquí la frase 
ya pierde toda la hermosura del momento que estaban viviendo .


----------



## swift

Dentellière said:


> Esta traducción no me parece para nada linda



Hola Dentellière:

Y no tiene que ser linda; debe ser sublime, respetar la belleza del texto original. No sé tú, pero para mí "lindo" y "bonito" es lo mínimo que se puede decir (perdón Athos, a eso me refería). Si yo fuera traductor y me dijeran que mi traducción me quedó linda, no dudaría en quemarla.


----------



## totor

Me temo que llego un poco tarde a esta discusión, José, así que sólo haré un breve comentario.

Me gusta mucho la versión de Esteban:



esteban said:


> Refrenar sus impulsos le costaba tanto a Julien que no lograba evitar que su voz se alterara profundamente.



Me parece muy natural, y nada impostada. Pero en mi humilde opinión, creo que se la podría trabajar un poco:

Refrenar sus impulsos era una tarea tan ardua para Julien que no lograba evitar una profunda alteración en su voz.

Desde ya, ésta también es mejorable, pero en particular quería evitar la repetición del "que", y complicar un poquito más la frase.


----------



## Dentellière

Swift, en realidad había escrito que esa traducción era horrible
pero me pareció demasiado fuerte y la cambié, por diplomacia.

Pero más allá de eso, a lo que quiero referirme es a que esas traducciones circulan por Internet, y si alguien va a conocer a ciertos autores por, precisamente esas traducciones, será algo falso y se estará desvirtuando su esencia .


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Yo sigo pensando que estamos mal encaminados.

No me parece tan horrible:


> Era demasiado brutal la violencia que Julián había de hacerse para que no se alterase profundamente su voz.


 
No es para _tirar cohetes_ pero, en mi opinión , la frase de Stendhal tampoco. 

Para mí, y lamento insistir, Julien no refrena sus sentimientos o sus impulsos. El se ha marcado un propósito, una meta: coger la mano de Madame de Rènal.

Dejaré de lado lo que semejante gesto representaba en la época de Stendhal hacia una mujer casada y, por añadidura, en presencia de otra mujer (sin olvidar la condición social del muchacho). Sin ir tan lejos, el atreverse a tener el mismo gesto en tiempos no tan lejanos tenía un hondo significado que hoy, me temo, ha desaparecido o se ha desvirtuado.

Julien "_se ve obligado a obligarse" :_ tiene que dominar, sobrellevar, luchar contra su timidez para llevar a buen puerto lo que él define como "deber" y en otro contexto, yo diría sacar fuerzas de flaqueza.


----------



## Alberthus

Hola Swift y demás participantes,

La expressión "se faire violence" es efectivamente de difícil traducción si uno quiere interpretar con justicia todas las emociones que Julien debe afrontar en ese preciso momento (vencer su timidez, retarse a sí mismo, desafiar los comportamientos de la época).
Por eso, alejándome de una traducción literal, les aporto una opción más (en me faisant violence aussi) por si fuese de vuestro interés:

El angustioso desafío que Julien se vio obligado a realizar era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no se viera profundamente alterada; ... 

Un saludo,


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que no por tratarse de Stendhal debemos obligarnos a complicar demasiado la frase. 

Mi intento:

*Julien se reprimía tanto que hasta la voz se le alteraba profundamente.*


----------



## Pohana

swift said:


> Dans sa mortelle angoisse, tous les dangers lui eussent semblé préférables. [...] La violence que Julien était obligé de se faire était trop forte pour que sa voix ne fût pas profondément altérée; bientôt la voix de madame de Rênal devint tremblante aussi, mais Julien ne s'en aperçut point.​



Bonjour:
En asuntos amorosos literarios (en los comunes y corrientes también) es elegante hablar de "_contención de los impulsos_"  , de "_necesitar hacer algo_" en vez de "estar obligado a hacerlo" y de "_estados de perturbación_", digamos, suena romántico. 

Propongo "_Era tan fuerte __la necesidad de Julián de contenerse para __lograr que su voz no se perturbara profundamente_". 

À+
Pohana


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> tiene que [...] luchar contra su timidez para llevar a buen puerto lo que él define como "deber" y en otro contexto, yo diría sacar fuerzas de flaqueza.



¿Y eso no es luchar contra sus impulsos?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> ¿Y eso no es luchar contra sus impulsos?


 
No como yo lo entiendo. 




> Impulso
> 4. m. Deseo o motivo afectivo que induce a hacer algo de *manera súbita, sin reflexionar*.


 


> sacar alguien ~s de flaqueza.
> 1. loc. verb. *Hacer un esfuerzo extraordinario* a fin de lograr aquello para que se considera débil o impotente.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

El grupo se ha ensanchado y las contribuciones se han multiplicado. Eso es bueno, porque el propósito original de este hilo era _construir_. Creo que insistí demasiado en mi idea y probablemente eso haya afectado el interés de la discusión. Así que, con el fin de compensar su esfuerzo, les propongo las diferentes traducciones que estuve armando:

La fuerza con que Julián debía dominarse
La fuerza con que Julián debía triunfar sobre sí mismo
La fuerza con que Julián debía violentarse
La fuerza con que Julián debía sobreponerse​Y ahora los invito a comentarlas.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Pohana

Salut Swift:

   La verdad es que el uso de _la fuerza_ en todas las expresiones me da la sensación de un cambio de musicalidad importante en relación al texto original, prefiero la expresión _contenerse_ (deber dominarse), es en lo que pienso cuando leo _se faire violence_. Por otra parte la expresión _triunfar sobre sí mismo_ es demasiado lírica (casi cursi), y combinar las expresiones _la fuerza_ y _sobreponerse_ me parece poco sutil. En realidad no me convence la música de ninguna de las expresiones recién propuestas.

Te felicito por este hilo.

Un saludo
Pohana


----------



## swift

Veamos. Tal vez con un cambio de enfoque:

Obligarse a actuar exigía un esfuerzo demasiado grande como para que la voz de Julien no estuviese profundamente alterada.

También pensé en la idea de _empeño_, pero no logré acomodarla.

Buenas noches,


J.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días.
 
No me sale nada muy decente pero lo intentaré:
 
Veíase obligado Julien a hacerse fuerza/violencia en demasía, a tal punto que su voz se alteró profundamente.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola a todos;

Leyendo todas las propuestas he decidido aportar le mía:

La obligación que se imponía Julien en refrenarse era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no se viera alterada. 

Saludos


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> Veíase obligado Julien a hacerse fuerza/violencia en demasía, a tal punto que su voz se alteró profundamente.



No es muy decente, como dices, pero qué le vamos a hacer. Tal vez tengas razón: Stendhal pudo simplificar la frase y decir sencillamente que tanta mingueadera* cambió la voz de Julien.

 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Saludos,


J.


* Costarriqueñismo: _1) titubeo_. _2) güevonada_.


----------



## Pohana

Hola swift:

  Je viens de trouver (j'avoue que je l'ai cherché partout chez moi) une traduction de Le Rouge et le Noir de la editorial Folio, la traductora es Emma Calatayud, de 1999, voici la traduction du texte:

_La violencia que Julián acumulaba era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no estuviera profundamente alterada_.

Te confieso que no me gusta esa traducción pues incluye la palabra _violencia_, no porque tenga apegos contra esa palabra, sino porque no me parece que haya alli una internalización del hecho que ciertas formas pronominales excluyen traducciones literales de términos, como el caso de _douter_ et _se douter_, o _violence_ et _se faire violence_. Nosotros en español cuando decimos _te viene bien ese pantalón_, no asociamos que el pantalon se traslade hacia quien expresa la acción del verbo, simplemente pensamos que le queda bien a quien hablamos, tu me suis ?
À +
Pohana


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches,

Me apasionó el debate que surgió acerca de esta frase de Stendhal, y leo con admiración cada una de vuestras proposiciones para traducirla.
He vuelto a leer el capítulo y más de una vez me parece que el narrador aclara la expresión subrayada por Swift. Julien no sólo reprime impulsos propios sino que *«*se impone*»* un reto. Más abajo, encontramos : *«* _Un sommeil de plomb s'empara de Julien, mortellement fatigué des combats que toute la journée la timidité et l'orgueil s'étaient livrés dans son cœur_. *»*
De eso, me parece que Stendhal *«* reactiva*»* una expresión fija,  para subrayar el antangonismo interior de Julien.
Se habla aquí de una verdadera lidia, creo, dado que Julien lo intenta todo para que triunfe su orgullo *«*heroico*». *Este orgullo se dirige sino hacia los demás, mejor creo hacia simismo, para vengarse de su origen tan humilde. Se empeña en idear una imagen propia idealizada durante casi toda la novela.
Dejo las frases horrendas que acabo de escribir para proponer mis humildes y muy poco heroicos intentos.
*«*_La contienda a la cual se obligaba Julien era demasiado fuerte como para que su voz no estuviese profundamente alterada_*».*
*«*_La violencia que se imponía Julien..._* »*
Lamento no conseguir encontrar una expresión fija que presentar aquí. 
Un saludo. Y Gracias a Swift por este hilo.
Josiane


----------



## swift

Aire~~Azul said:


> De eso, me parece que Stendhal « reactiva» una expresión fija,  para subrayar el antangonismo interior de Julien.



Querida Josiane:

¡Cuán acertadas son tus observaciones! Antes de comentar tu propuesta y tu análisis, quisiera detenerme en el comentario que he aislado y reproducido _ut supra_, por considerarlo la clave de la traducción que nos ocupa: Stendhal produjo una ruptura del sintagma (no creo que se trate de un hipérbaton, pero casi), y es esa nuestra piedra de tropiezo...


 Athos: Tienes razón, lo siento .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Possible synthèse de toutes ces doctes apportations :
- El esfuerzo para contenerse al que se obligaba / se sometía Julien era demasiado violento...

O hablar de contienda pero en todo caso pienso que hay que guardar la idea de violencia para traducir _forte_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Querida Josiane:
> 
> ¡Cuán acertadas son tus observaciones! Antes de comentar tu propuesta y tu análisis, quisiera detenerme en el comentario que he aislado y reproducido _ut supra_, por considerarlo la clave de la traducción que nos ocupa: Stendhal produjo una ruptura del sintagma (no creo que se trate de un hipérbaton, pero casi), y es esa nuestra piedra de tropiezo...


 
Me temo, querido Swift, que te dejas llevar por la admiración que, creo, profesas a Stendhal. No estoy muy segura de que debamos atribuirle tales intenciones estilísticas cuando, a mi modesto entender, se trata de un giro de una banalidad absoluta y utilizado hasta la saciedad.

_La violence qu’il se fait_: 515.000 referencias en Google 

Dos ejemplos, entre tantos, del mismo giro (para mí, con el mismo sentido) y del Siglo XIX:



> M. Barrot, né du peuple, est obligé de se faire violence pour se mettre au niveau du peuple; et quelque violence qu’il se fasse, son langage n’est pas populaire.


 


> Il trouvait alors tant de plaisir à l'étude, qu'il était *obligé de se faire violence* pour la quitter.


 
El problema al que nos enfrentamos -nuestra piedra de tropiezo- es, para mí, la excesiva _lourdeur_ de la frase de Stendhal. Bien es cierto que no pertenece al grupo de los escritores que admiro pero lo digo con la mayor imparcialidad posible. La frase no me parece ni bella ni bien articulada.

En este sentido, y para mí, la mejor traducción es la propuesta por nuestro gran Víctor Pérez, si bien es cierto que no comparto su elección del verbo _reprimir_.




Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que no por tratarse de Stendhal debemos obligarnos a complicar demasiado la frase.
> Mi intento:
> 
> *Julien se reprimía tanto que hasta la voz se le alteraba profundamente.*


----------



## blink05

Encuentro delicado seguir revolviendo el asunto tras 3 páginas de mensajes, pero hace rato que tengo esta idea en la punta de la lengua.

Creo que en este caso, "reprimir", "contener", "autocontrol", "dominio", "refrenarse"... son palabras que no convienen. Todas transmiten la idea de que Julien estaba intentando *no* tomarle la mano a Madame de Rênal, cuando el hecho es exactamente el contrario.

Me parece extraño pensar en "controlar el impulso de *no *tomarle la mano a alguien". Julien intenta forzarse a superar sus obstáculos internos. Si uno en la vida diaria quiere tomarle la mano a alguien y dudara... uno no diría que está luchando contra sus impulsos, ni que se está conteniendo. ¿¿"Hoy estaba con una chica, y logré reprimirme y tomarle la mano"??

Bajo ese prisma, y más allá de los detalles estilísticos, me parece necesario buscar una frase que plasme la lucha interna, sin hablar de "reprimir".

Sin verificar las propuestas que ya se han dado en ese sentido, pienso en frases del tipo "la obligación que Julien se imponía era tan fuerte" o "el esfuerzo que Julien estaba obligado de (debía) hacer era tal".

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Athos:

Si por alguien he de profesar admiración es por ti, ya que has demostrado una paciencia de santa para conmigo. Y lamento ser yo quien te contradiga ahora pero yo _tampoco_ soy un amante de Stendhal. Para mí, el interés de esta discusión radica en el sintagma *se faire violence*, en el ejercicio de traducción, y no en el autor ni en su obra.

Tienes razón en cuanto a la trivialidad de la frase de partida, y creo que me has malinterpretado. Yo no digo que Stendhal fue original al escoger ese sintagma, pero sí en romperlo; los ejemplos que nos has brindado no corresponden a construcciones análogas porque en todas ellas _violence_ está casi inseparado de _se faire_.

Blink:

Tú has comprendido el asunto, quizá mejor que yo. Et c'est bien grâce à Athos que je me suis désabusé. Precisamente por esa razón presenté una formulación totalmente diferente, en la que no transmitía la idea de contenerse (notre véritable pierre d'achoppement) sino de obligarse a actuar.

À dire vrai, on ne peut pas continuer à radoter. Autrement, ce fil s'en ira en eau de boudin et on ne parviendra jamais à une solution de la traduction...

La idea de _forzarse_, propuesta de Athos una vez más, parece ser la más respetuosa del sentido de _se faire violence_. Por eso creo que, sacando partido de la versión de Víctor, podríamos pensar en algo así:Julien se forzaba en demasía, tanto que hasta su voz estaba alterada.​Agradezco a todos ustedes por el interés que han manifestado en esta discusión, así como por los interesantes y enriquecedores aportes que han realizado.



J.


----------



## blink05

Yo guardaría la estructura de Stendhal. No es trabajo nuestro corregir sus repeticiones.

(...) se forzaba en demasía, al punto que su voz no podía sino alterarse.


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> Yo guardaría la estructura de Stendhal. No es trabajo nuestro corregir sus repeticiones.



Tienes razón, Blink.

Tu propuesta es igualmente válida .

Por cierto: _desde _ese prisma. Y para acabarla: lo que contenía era su repulsión.

À plus,


J.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Athos de Tracia said:


> ... si bien es cierto que no comparto su elección del verbo _reprimir_.


 

Hola *Athos:*

Sigo pensando que el verbo *reprimir* traduce bien la locución *se faire violence*. Yo diría que es incluso menos agresivo que algunas de las frases propuestas. Veamos, si no, qué dice el DRAE en su primera acepción:



> *reprimir*.
> (Del lat. _reprimĕre_; de _re-_ y _premĕre_, oprimir).
> 
> 1. tr. Contener, refrenar, templar o moderar


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit:

  El detalle es que traducir literatura, es re-escribir literatura, o sea, el problema planteado es mantener la musicalidad de los textos, he allí la dificultad de invertir sintagmas (la música, siempre la música), pienso que sólo Jorge Luis Borges podía darse ese lujo. En este caso las dos traducciones que me parecen más literarias para _se faire violence_ son reprimir(se) o contener(se) como Victor propone.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos días a todos,

  Sigo pensando que sí, merece la pena pasar tanto tiempo en esta expresión y me interesa mucho todo lo que se dice aquí.

  De acuerdo con Pohana la musicalidad es muy importante, y me parece que en la phrase de Stendhal, se oye más que eufonia,  la asperidad de la violencia a la cual se obliga el personaje. Aquí lamento discrepar un poco y por primera vez con nuestro amigo Víctor y también con Pohana. En esta fase de su evolución propia, Julien no reprime sus impulsos, pero  se impone una guerra interna, no por verdadera pasión hacia la “dama”, sino por cierta forma de orgullo mezclado de desdén para su marido y la clase social de los que dominan. Como lo expresa Swift: “_Hay que recordar, además, que Julien buscaba probarse a sí mismo su poder, y que por otra parte consideraba a madame de Rênal como un enemigo contra el cual debía luchar._” Rehusa aquí la idea de “no actuar” por orgullo y odio a los “amos”; no es de nada instinctivo ni tampoco impulsivo. Albertus lo expresó muy bien, creo, y Blink lo analizo también.

  Por cierto, podemos pensar que el narrador usó la expresión “se faire violence” a contrasentido, pero en muchos casos Stendhal y otros post románticos reactivan expresiones hechas para lograr describir las paradojas de psicológicas de uno.
  De ahí, sigo pensado que podemos ver muy buenas traducciones como:
_“los esfuerzos que Julien se imponía ...” _*Jprr*
_“era demasiado brutal la violencia que juliEN abía de hacerse” _*citado por Blink*
_“Obligarse a actuar exigía un esfuerzo demasiado grande como para que la voz de Julien no estuviese profundamente alterada.” No me convence del todo, pero me parece interesante, _*Swift.*
_“Veíase obligado Julien a hacerse fuerza/violencia en demasía, a tal punto que su voz se alteró profundamente.” _*Athos*
_“El esfuerzo al que se obligaba / se sometía Julien era demasiado violento...” _*Martine*
_“Julien se forzaba en demasía, tanto que hasta su voz estaba alterada” _*Athos*

  Tal vez estoy hilando demasiado fino, pero sí que creo que Stendhal complicó su frase para hacer parte al lector de las fuerzas internas que combaten en Julien.

  Por mi parte, guardaría el nombre francés, y no lo traduciría, pero esto es otro tema.

  Un saludo muy amistoso a todos. 

Y de nuevo, gracias a Swift por promonernos este hilo.
  Hasta pronto.

  Josiane


----------



## MANUEL32

Traducción libre:"su voz apenas contenía su violencia interior" o "su voz apenas contenía su fuego interior"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> La violence que Julien était obligé de se faire était trop forte pour que sa voix ne fût pas profondément altérée.


 
Las traducciones literales no me gustan demasiado pero reconozco que no podemos _corregir_ el estilo de los originales.

Por eso, lanzo aquí mi segunda propuesta:

*El esfuerzo al que Julien se obligaba era demasiado grande como para que su voz no se alterara profundamente.*


----------



## blink05

Mi voto es para la última propuesta de Víctor.
Saludos.


----------



## Monjedelatorre

Tengo una duda con respecto al sentido de “se faire violence”  en la siguiente frase:

"Si nous sommes trop fragiles, nous ne pouvons pas passer à l´action  sans nous faire violence. Dans ce cas, nous devons prendre soin de nous et nous fortifier".

"Si somos demasiado frágiles, no podemos pasar a la acción sin violentarnos(?). En cuyo caso, deberemos cuidarnos y fortalecernos".

Perdón, pero las opciones leídas en este hilo no me acaban de convencer en este caso.
Gracias


----------



## hual

Hola, 

Aprovecho que se haya reflotado el hilo para proponer mi intento de traducción:

El esfuerzo por contenerse que Julien se imponía era demasiado grande como para que no se le alterara profundamente la voz.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

3 páginas de discusión y ni tenemos la definición :


> CNRTL_
> Se faire violence_. *Agir, réagir* en *maîtrisant* ses réactions spontanées.


No tengo más que lo que se ha dicho ya aquí y me parece que no hay *un* verbo que se aplique a todas las circunstancias y muchas veces tendremos que recurrir a la perífrasis.

Pero en tu frase resulta más fácil porque la idea de la acción va incluida en ella.
- ... sin astringirnos a ello
(Aunque violentarse no me parece mal)





MANUEL32 said:


> Traducción libre:"su voz apenas contenía su violencia interior" o "su voz apenas contenía su fuego interior"


Hace muuucho tiempo que leí Le Rouge et le noir, pero no recuerdo este fuego interior de Julien, más bien lo recuerdo frío y calculador, no es su violencia interior lo que tiene que combatir, es al revés, el miedo a fracasar que lo paraliza.

Hasta luego


----------



## Monjedelatorre

Gracias, pero prefiero violentarse. Creo que en este caso va más en el sentido de "hacerse daño", porque no se puede actuar cuando uno es débil.
Pero se admiten sugerencias, no quiero quedarme en una creencia errónea.
Saludos


----------

